# Quality Hardware Help



## HDS (Jun 3, 2009)

I've just about finished a Jewellery Box as a Christmas present for a friend.
After labouring for days with 1200 grade paper and a whole days worth of French Polish for a supreme finish, Iv'e used quality Brusso Hinges, but try as I might I can only find cheap brass plated pressed steel catches and clasps.
There was one site in the US offering a beautiful cast solid brass sprung ball bearing clasp, but only in a satin finish and I can't find the site again.
The material construction of the box at only 3/8" will not allow for a morticed or rebate fitted locking mechanism. (Since I never intended to use a locking catch).
Does anyone across the pond, know of a suitable high quality solid brass fitting I can use, all the stuff available here in the UK is only good for cheap looking tat available for 20 quid off ebay!

Many thanks to all,
I'll post some piccies when the project is complete.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Welcome

" 20 quid " = ???

=======


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Here are a few: Arizona Specialty Woodcrafts | azwoodman.com
Antique Restoration Hardware for Home Renovators. Supply Yourself With Quality Restoration Hardware for Period Home Renovation Projects.
Antique Cabinet & Furniture Hardware :: Whitechapel Ltd.
Horton Brasses Inc. - Reproduction Hardware for Furniture & Cabinetry

Jerry


----------



## HDS (Jun 3, 2009)

Sorry Bob,
"20 quid" that's slang for Twenty of our rapidly devaluing British pounds.
(Thought you'd know what it meant by the amount of old british sit coms you get on cable now).
Keep up the good work.


----------



## HDS (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks Jerry,
the first site, Arizona Woodcraft, is where I saw the item I wanted, now safely bookmarked.
Whitechapel looks like it has everything I need for my next project.
Now all I need is to get it to England.
Again your help is much appreciated.
Have a great Christmas.


----------

